# 2012 July fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the seventh of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. We're on the home stretch now, and it's shaping up to be a closely fought race to December on the leaderboard.

The current top 10 is as follows:

*POSITION	Angler	TOTAL*
1	Float	673
2	cheaterparts	610
3	Bertros	602
4	Solatree	582
5	killer	500
6	Grinner	498
7	Drewboy	446
8	Junglefisher	437
9	Billpatt	404
10	Kanganoe	392

The July comp will run from *Saturday July 7th until Sunday July 15th*

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a reminder that the July online fishing comp starts tomorrow, and runs until Sunday the 15th  Don't forget that a cool random prize is up for grabs - even TOWs are eligible.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll kick off the July comp:

Name of Angler: Squidder
Date Caught: Sunday 8th July
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Hen and Chicken Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowfin bream 29cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb Braid/4lb fluro leader/Zipbaits hickory deep
Conditions (optional): Sunny and warm - not bad for the middle of winter!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Name of Angler: Get_Shark'd
Date Caught: 8/7/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Hawkesbury River , NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowfin Bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb leader , 6 lb braid Bloodworm wriggler
Conditions (optional): Perfect , last of run in tide, NO WIND ! 
Other Comments (optional): Whilst it's no blue nose, I'm finally on the score board  Happy Days


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Bertros said:


> Get Shark'd - that fish of yours looks more like a 31.5cm. No need to sell yourself short, even in this cold weather. :lol:


 :lol: Thanks mate Been suffering a bit of shrinkage lately in this cold water ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 13/7
Location Kingscote kangaroo Island
Species Aust. Salmon
Size 54cm
Tackle 6 lb braid and leader
Comment Great fight going on dark and came with a tale of woe also.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:15/07/12
State and Location Fish Caught Inld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:bream 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:30lb
Conditions (optional):glassy
Other Comments (optional)retty quiet in close atm, no big ones landed (should have seen the one that got away), but got few: tailor, bonito, trevs... and a shark.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 15/7/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Rutherford inlet - westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: yellow eye mullet ---31 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished --- small piece of pilly
Conditions : Windy as ! wind warnings on the bays 
Other Comments :its not a monster but at least its better than a TOW - got out 3 days over the fish comp period for this fish
and it was the only leagle fish caught


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught:13/7/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Cocky lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 45 cm trout
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Fly
Conditions: Cold and wet


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice trout Float - well done. Keep em coming !
Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 7th July 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 38cm hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Yozuri 3.0grm red /green squid jig. 
Comments: Very lucky to score this - see trip report - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55864


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Angler: Drewboy
Date Caught: 7th July 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb Braid and leader with Whole pillie as bait.
Comments: Chilly windy morning made a little more comfortable by the fact that the wind was on our backs.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner
snapper
11/07/2012
on rapala xrap
symetre and 10 lb yamatoyo
length about 41 cm


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like another TOW for me, who knew having a new born would cut down fishing time to zero :shock: .

Maybe next month when the little fella and the wife start getting some sleep I will be able to sneek away. :lol:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date caught: 12/07/2012 
State & location Fish Caught in : SEQ , South Pine River. 
Type & size of fish : Dusky Flathead , 57.5cm. 
Tackle/ line/ lure Used : 7ft Berklry Dropshot rod , 6lb line , Sebile koolie Lure. 
Conditions : Rain at times.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Last call for entries please gents, I'll be scoring up this weekend.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just finished scoring up July, the top 7 on the leader board all entered fish this month and it's shaping to be a ripper run to December. July had some notable catches including a couple of big salmon and a stunning rainbow trout from SA, but Solatree's trophy cephalopod topped the scoring. Ironic entry of the month was Carnster's 32 cm bream, following his 1.25m tuna in June :lol: Scores were as follows:

Solatree	127
Kanaganoe	108
Bertros	108
Float	98
Killer	96
Carnster	94
GetSharkd	93
Drewboy	90
Squidder 85
Grinner	82
Cheaterparts	78

And cumulative points for the year. Float's lead is slowly being eroded but he remains the man to beat.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	771
2	Bertros	710
3	Solatree	709
4	cheaterparts	688
5	killer	596
6	Grinner	580
7	Drewboy	536
8	Kanganoe	500
9	Junglefisher	437
10	Billpatt	404
11	Samboman	347
12	PaulB	309
13	MrX	291
14	Keza	281
15	carnster	226
16	Daveyak	216
17	Nad97	207
18	Kingdan	191
19	Nezevic	167
20	Polylureosis	166
21	patwah	136
22	Southerly	132
23	Paulthetaffy	127
24	marty75	121
25	Grant Ashwell	120
26	Ronston	106
27	Actionsurf	100
28	AJD	94
29	GetSharkd	93
30	Yakatak	89
31	Granpop	88
32	aleg75	87
32	Bruus	87
33	Squidder	85
34	4weightfanatic	83
35	glenelgkiller	71
36	gcfisho	64
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40

Random winner of a prize from the AKFF sack of goodness is Carnster, shoot me a PM and we'll sort out a shiny trinket for you.

*Next month's comp runs from August 4th-12th*


----------

